# Bay monsters



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Had a great day with the wife at Sandusky. Took a bit for the South side to heat up, but nonstop when it did. Raw shrimp soaked in garlic and vanilla extract. Found some old Penn 209 reels in the basement with bait feeders. Worked flawlessly!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

First one looks like a rock fish


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> First one looks like a rock fish


The only complaint in that spot I have for sure...lol


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice catfish


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> Very nice catfish


Thank you!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

rolled in breading and ready for the fryer lol Nice day for you and wife!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

EnonEye said:


> rolled in breading and ready for the fryer lol Nice day for you and wife!


Thanks!!! These went right to some brine and cherry wood!!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

I need to find a spot to fish off the bank. Great day. Any suggestions?


----------

